# Difference between assistant accountant and trainee accountant



## DeirdreM (29 Jun 2009)

I wonder if anyone would be able to tell me the difference between an assistant accountant and a trainee accountant.


----------



## Mpsox (29 Jun 2009)

Depends on the job description and roles involved, to me, a trainee is not fully qualified whereas an assistant may or may not be qualified.


----------



## Yaffle (29 Jun 2009)

I agree with Mpsox

I would also think a trainee is not as well paid but will get help with qualifications, study leave and possibly better work experience. An assistant Accountant would be better paid, hired to do a more specific job and be back up to the accountant.


----------



## jack2009 (29 Jun 2009)

Usually trainee accountants work in an accounts practice and are training to become fully qualified accountants studying with one of the many professional accountancy bodies.

Accountants assistant depends on the organisation is some places it is a very low level and badly paid position.  However, in some companies it can be a great opportunity.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jun 2009)

They are only job titles and, as such, would vary a lot between different companies. But here are some rough ideas:

"trainee" implies that they are actually training to qualify as an accountant, and as been pointed out by Yaffle , will probably get study leave and education expenses.

"assistant accountant"  would suggest that they are not qualified. As a qualified accountant, I don't think I would like the the word "assistant" in my title. An assistant accountant might be studying or might have given up. 

"Accounts assistant" would suggest a tecnician level person who helps out with the accounts e.g. debtors, creditors, bank rec etc, but would probably not be doing general ledger work.

Brendan


----------



## onq (29 Jun 2009)

Brendan said:


> <snip>
> 
> "Accounts assistant" would suggest a tecnician level person who helps out with the accounts e.g. debtors, creditors, bank rec etc, but would probably not be doing general ledger work.
> 
> Brendan



I understand that there is also the qualification of Accounting Technician.
I once worked with one who went on to get her Accountant qualification.
Even when a Technician, she seemed to have a better grasp of the business that the principle I dealt with.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------

